# spam, spam, spam, spam and 56k intolerance



## vonnagy (Jun 17, 2004)

sorry for posting so many pics, but i thought i'd spam the board with some pics from last weekend's road trip to awhitu.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 17, 2004)

Wow...surely these pics would make money!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 17, 2004)

Wow, this kind of "spam" I'll happily accept every day (unlike the other that I get in my email account...)!!!
You are SPOILED with spectacular beaches, a spectacular landscape, and spectacular light!


----------



## photobug (Jun 17, 2004)

Awesome, as always! :thumbsup:

Love the vehicle shot. Those aluminum (or is it aluminium in NZ?) wheels sure don't stand up to salt water very well, do they?


----------



## captain-spanky (Jun 17, 2004)

:shock: WOW

you got any more pics of that vehicle?


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 17, 2004)

Outstanding as always Mark.

Not to nit pick but they all seem a little dark to me.  Is that just what they are or our monitors calibrated differently?


----------



## Nytmair (Jun 17, 2004)

how do you get such crazy colors? filters or something? my pics never look like that


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 17, 2004)

Nice Shoots, Hope that's not your truck


----------



## pilgrim (Jun 17, 2004)

beautiful shots mark! 
The colors are so amazing!


----------



## cowbert098 (Jun 17, 2004)

Great lighting/color in all of them.  Nice job


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 17, 2004)

The Nagy touch...as always!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Canon Fan (Jun 17, 2004)

OMG :shock: 
These are absolutely incredible :shock: 

Yes how bout those colors? Blue/Gold Polarizer? Grad ND? Slide Film I presume? Very stunning. Even if the composition wasn't perfect (but I believe it is!) I could still look at them for hours. Truly great work.


----------



## ormia (Jun 17, 2004)

The colours in your photos are always so amazingly vibrant. I especially love the first one. Great job as always :thumbsup:


----------



## Harpper (Jun 17, 2004)

Spam away Mark! I always look forward to your pictures. In this collection your 4th and last one really stand out for me. I like the composition you have on those two. Your colors are great as usual. Good work here!


----------



## karissa (Jun 18, 2004)

Vonnagy!  I always love your stuff.. HOW DO YOU GET THAT COLOR!?!?!  However, in some of the pictures of rocks they almost look fake for some reason.  Like they where done in a 3D program.  I know you don't do that kind of stuff so...   I donno...  just kinda what I thought.


----------



## Lungfarmer (Jun 18, 2004)

As usual... /drool!!!

Always love your vibrant photography. Always wonderful color and composition and subject matter. 

*dreamy sigh*


----------

